# Looking for educated opinions on Colt New Agent...?



## swm04a (Feb 12, 2009)

I have recently been looking at a Colt New Agent at my local gun shop. I was wondering if anyone has had an experience with this gun? Not really concerned with preferences so much as quality (I know quality can also be a question of preference). Any advice about this gun would be much appreciated.


----------



## ECHOONE (Dec 10, 2008)

I only worry about reliability problems with any 1911 under 4 inches and remember the recoil springs will need to be changed every 1000 rds !


----------

